# Brooder style hanging heat lamp with fine mesh cage?



## tomo359 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi all,
I am looking for a heat lamp like seen here: http://www.dogkennelsdirect.co.uk/product_images/uploaded_images/heatmain.jpg

but I need one with a cage with small holes but the only lamps I can find seem to be the clamp lamps like this Arcadia Ceramic Reflector Clamp Lamp 200mm

I need a heat lamp I can hang from the ceiling with a chain. Does anyone know anywhere I can get one with a fine mesh cage?

Thanks


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

You can buy various different mesh guards to fit dome lamps here Reptile Lamp Guards - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

You can safely hang ours from the cable or attach a chain. 

There is a mis-print on the wattage they will safely run lamps around 250w.

It comes with the guard, clamp assembly and internal viv fixing which could be handy for you.

John


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

Not sure where exactly you can find them but I think they are used for chicks and other newly hatched birds


----------

